# Wanted : Seiko SARB035



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*Wanted : Seiko SARB035*


View Advert


HI guys, I am after a Seiko SARB035 ( cream dial).

Thanks.

Dimi




*Advertiser*




mitadoc



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

